# What kind of clothes to bring for Dubai winter?



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey there,

Back again with another question! I have started to pack now ready for my arrival on the 5th. Just not sure what kind of things to bring for winter in Dubai. I have only ever been between the months of March and September so really want advice on how warm it is between nov-feb. For instance is it still too hot to wear jeans? Would I need to bring any jackets eg a short leather jacket or is it too warm for this. I understand that because of AC everywhere it does get a little chilly so cardi's and long sleeve tops are essential, just dont want to waste valuable suitcase space on stuff I will never need out there. Would appreciate any advice! Look forward to meeting you guys and thanking you all for your help, honestly dont know where I would have got all my info from if it werent for this forum!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I've worn a light wind-breaker in the mornings and late evenings typically in the winter. By late morning the cooler temps are gone and the wind-breaker is abandoned. However, depending on where you are from and what the weather is like there it could affect your point of view of what to wear.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Bring your jeans and leather jacket. It can get cold at night.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would agree that you will need a sweater or jacket in the evening, especially if you intend to go out in the desert. I've always found daytime temperatures druring the 'winter' months to be very warm!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bring some jumpers and wraps at least. If you are outside during winter evenings it can really be quite cold. That said, you probably won't find it too cold during your first winter, but as you adapt to the warmer weather you will feel the cold more. 

Having been here a few years, I wear jeans all year round and during the day in January, you will frequently find me in boots and a jumper. 

-


----------

